# CUFFS



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Cuffs are useful in our slingshot bag of tricks. I used them for a long time bc ties over cuffs were the only way to keep my tube sets from slipping. Now the clear ribbon holds so well that slippage has been eliminated and cuffs on tubes aren't necessary. I still use them for attaching flats to pouches and as a choker to hide a lanyard 'weld'. !745 yields the smallest I.D. with the most wall thickness.*

*I use a small jewelry pliers (squeeze to close), available at crafts and bead stores or online, and a notched 2.75" piece of half inch PVC as a spreader. I wet the tips and cuff ends and work them onto the pliers with my fingernails - then open the jaws with the spreader. This allows the cuff to be held open while I work, essentially a third hand. The pics should explain the method, but suggestions and ideas are welcome.*


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is pretty slick. I really like the idea of using the notched pipe to keep things open, I am definitely going to make up a piece of pipe like that for my own kit. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your rigs are always neat as a pin. Better not give up all your secrets my friend. LoL 
Thanks for the reminder, I've not used a cuff in a long time.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great tutorial, Ward!

Your system makes it look as easy as pie!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great idea with the mother PVC pipe as a hand free spreader, and nice sling on the last pic as well. 
Tks for sharing that tip Alfred

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh man you just made my! Clean, lean, and mean is my new middle name!
.....those pliers? Straight spiked? No modifications?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

This is going to be in my sling shot tech arsenal. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ere'time I see an Alfred E post I head stright for it. Never... not a single time have I been disappointed.

But this one is especially pleasing for the tinkerer/maker/doozer part of my brain.

Genius.

I would award the Macgyver Award here, but this is not an off the cuff moment. This is planning and engineering. So I need a new award.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Your rigs are always neat as a pin. Better not give up all your secrets my friend. LoL
> Thanks for the reminder, I've not used a cuff in a long time.


*Thanx Joe, I had you in mind when I posted this. One friend said that cuffs will creep a little on heavy bands - 22 x 15 is as big as I go and they hold in place very well.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Great tutorial, Ward!
> 
> Your system makes it look as easy as pie!


*Thx Ray. It's a simple process, fumbly at first, but quickly becomes smooth and easy.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Great idea with the mother PVC pipe as a hand free spreader, and nice sling on the last pic as well.
> Tks for sharing that tip Alfred
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Thanks S-N-S. That's a Dankung POM. They were 12 bux for years - great deal, and over time I prolly bought half a dozen or more. This latest black version is beefier and sexier than earlier models, and now cost $17. No matter, a truly delightful and indestructible tube shooter.*

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/super-lightweight-pom-conglin-slingshot_1693?refSrc=1273&nosto=nosto-page-product3


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Oh man you just made my! Clean, lean, and mean is my new middle name!
> .....those pliers? Straight spiked? No modifications?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


*Bone stock Mo. I've seen them at Michael's too. Google jewelry pliers - they're available individually (cheap!) or in sets.*

https://www.google.com/search?q=jewelry+pliers+types&sxsrf=ALeKk00KAWtCe1tNqY-82ami1GvpFIn8hQ:1592072611150&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=efKbfnuxkVIJbM%253A%252CMkhScBJcCil5TM%252C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kQ3yszPnWUoONe-3uzvkj2i0YR7cA&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi5rcbTtP_pAhUtJzQIHdncCucQ_h0wAXoECAEQBg&biw=1600&bih=722#imgrc=efKbfnuxkVIJbM:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

NSFC said:


> This is going to be in my slingshot tech arsenal. Thanks for sharing


*Yer welcome. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Ere'time I see an Alfred E post I head stright for it. Never... not a single time have I been disappointed.
> 
> But this one is especially pleasing for the tinkerer/maker/doozer part of my brain.
> 
> ...


*LOL, thanx Pat - glad I could add a pinch to your fine mind. 'Genius' is too hard to live up to - I'd be happy with 'occasionally helpful member'.*


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man you just made my! Clean, lean, and mean is my new middle name!
> ...


Thanks! And a link too! I'm on it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cuff Him Danno! Grabbed some goodies out of the junk drawer. This-tool-will-cuff...!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Cuff Him Danno! Grabbed some goodies out of the junk drawer. This-tool-will-cuff...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*There ya go! *


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

How do you use these for flat bands? Do you have to still tie the bands with tubes?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*This pic shows cuffs positioned on the pouch, ready to be rolled down and over the band ends that are oriented to have the trough facing up. I haven't had to tie over the cuffs to keep them in place. This older video by CanOpener shows a similar method (halfway thru @ 3:16).*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Great infotorial Ward. Finally something legitimate to do with tubes. :stickpoke:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Great infotorial Ward. Finally something legitimate to do with tubes. :stickpoke:


*Hi Mike. I should have explained the flats details better. * :wave:


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

This explains perfectly. Thanks for post the video. Im going to try them, I have a hard time tieing the pouches on even with a jig. I think they look really clean also.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

This is a great idea, making the sport to easy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This post is awesome


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Got some bands cuffed up and it was a lot easier than tieing. Im glad that I learned to tie and this cuff thing might just be a fad for me but I think Im in love.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm sold. I made the tool and cuffed a tubeset in under a minute, maybe two.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I'm sold. I made the tool and cuffed a tubeset in under a minute, maybe two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


*Hey my friend - tube set or band set? Cuffs on a tube set invariably slip for me if they're not tied over tightly - especially the loops at the fork tips As mentioned, I now skip cuffs on tubes bc the stretchy clear ribbon holds like a vice. I have zero slippage when attaching flats to a pouch with untied cuffs ... hope it works as well for everyone else. *


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sold. I made the tool and cuffed a tubeset in under a minute, maybe two.
> ...


On a tube set over 2 contrictor knots. One knot didn't do it, the second knot did, but I cuffed them to clean it up and to try out the tool. I'm gonna put the elastic tape on the list.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


*Hmmm ... here's what works for me. The 2 on the left are tied OVER the cuff with clear ribbon. the right is tied over with .5mm black elastic necklace cord from Michael's. You can pull and stretch the ribbon so tight you're sure it will cut into the cuff (or tube) - but it doesn't! It won't break either. To begin, I tie half a square knot over the cuff pulled very tight, then wrap each end around once, and then tie a full square knot very tight. That's all. Again, I now skip cuffs on tube sets bc the ribbon and square knots cinch it down very well.*

*I just ordered 4 spools of ribbon from AliEx (under 5 bux with shipping) and I have enough on hand to send you a spool if you like. (PM me) Otherwise PP and Simple both sell it with speedy delivery.*

*One more thing - trying not to be wasteful, I would cut the ribbon in about 5" lengths to tie with, which makes the process harder than it has to be, even though I have dexterity. Use about 8" pieces and it's a very fast process ... most spools hold 20 meters! *


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great idea! I'm still cuffs on tubes... and ribbon on flats. My cuff gadget is quite primitive. I use a pair of hemos with long tips and wedge an old 9V battery in the handle to keep the jaws open. I keep meaning to make up a wooden block or PVC piece but never get around to it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Great idea! I'm still cuffs on tubes... and ribbon on flats. My cuff gadget is quite primitive. I use a pair of hemos with long tips and wedge an old 9V battery in the handle to keep the jaws open. I keep meaning to make up a wooden block or PVC piece but never get around to it.


*Sounds like it does the job. *


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


I assume you use this for pseudo tube sets also ? does it hold well with no slipping and does it last longer than cuffs and or constrictor knot and 16 strand butchers twine ?

What I'm doing now with the looped tubes and the single tube is working great but it is a PITA to make. Being I'm very lazy I want what works yet is as simple as possible.

Thanks Ward

wll


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Ive been using cuffs on thera band gold for about a week now. I havent had any slippage. Im only using them on the pouch side because my sling shot uses clips. Ive made 10 band sets in one night sitting on the couch, its so easy. Were as before I had to do it standing in my studio with a jig clamped to a work bench. I think the cuffs look a lot cleaner than tieing, and is something I can do in the field if I had too.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


*Not buying it Bill - no way are you lazy. *  



*I haven't made a proper 1/3 tube pseudo in years, nor used string, twine, or constrictor knots. I like singles with one inch I.D. loops (1.25" I.D. for POMs) which are technically mini pseudos. Not one failure or slippage using the clear ribbon. Many get similar results with stretchy thread - the ribbon is just easier for me. Either way, the wraps and knots have a much lower profile than string ties.*

*The preference for singles is just one of my peccadilloes - I like the clean look as opposed to the spaghetti look of full loops, although you cuff your loops together which I might try. I gauge my speeds intuitively, but I'm not on a quest for max speed - I just tune the elongation until the speed feels about right for the ammo size and draw length.*

*Maybe Northerner has done some crony tests establishing what percentage of speed increase occurs with full loops vs. singes - fuzzy memory ... and now with your Ultra Pseudo innovation, there's a lot of info to be gleaned.*

****Every time I rewrite or edit, the font size bounces around - grrr. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

NSFC said:


> Ive been using cuffs on thera band gold for about a week now. I havent had any slippage. Im only using them on the pouch side because my slingshot uses clips. Ive made 10 band sets in one night sitting on the couch, its so easy. Were as before I had to do it standing in my studio with a jig clamped to a work bench. I think the cuffs look a lot cleaner than tieing, and is something I can do in the field if I had too.


*Glad it's working well for you ... and your enthusiasm is contagious. *


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, that's it, I'm going to give ribbon a go tomorrow. I do have ribbon but have not really used it a lot, but now I'm going to give it a try in earnest.

I'm going to make ~1.5" loops + ~4.5" single for a ~6"+ active length and see how it holds up. I'm so impressed with what these small tubes are putting out and wondering if a small 1.5" loop will make a difference, especially if it doesn't slip and last more than 300 + shots. Yes I'm pulling around 525% or so, so slipping is a concern, as is breaking;- ) When making the loop I will stretch it a good bit so hopefully it will hold well when wrapped.

Well we will see tomorrow. I will wrap it pretty tight using 6-8 turns, what ever feels right and then shoot it if work permits. My 1636 singles are doing great with 1/4" steel, it would be awesome if these loops work well and can push 5/16" up a notch ;- ) I'm really hoping this works and is a performer because making the pseudos I have been making are a real PETA ---- People Engaged in Tattooing Anchovies ;- )

Thanks Ward for the encouragement ;- )

wll


----------

